
Developing in C/C++? Why You Should Consider Clang Over GCC - SunTzu55
http://insights.dice.com/2015/12/04/developing-in-cc-consider-clang/
======
aexaey
Article urges to consider Clang. Full stop.

Regarding GCC, it says in the conclusion:

> [...] stick with GCC unless you have a compelling reason to do so
> otherwise[1].

[1] original article's grammar.

